# HID Spotlight



## larryk (Nov 30, 2004)

Found this on Ebay,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=396&item=3944171435&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Raybo (Nov 30, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Interesting.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 1, 2004)

http://www.havis.com/Literature/Lighting_Literature/CD-RH-NPR-4-04.pdf is a pdf on the light.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 1, 2004)

What would just the bulb and ballast be worth? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Dec 2, 2004)

I called Havis Shields this morning. Even thought this light was introduced last April, they haven't shipped until recently; I was referred the HS representitive in Los Angeles.

The manufactures rep is expecting a working sample next week and we will have a meeeting at that time


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 3, 2004)

The EBay ad is missleading.
The normal list price on the Handheld is:

CD-RH-HID35W - 249.00
The Battery Pack is:
CD-BP-12 - 194.00

I would give you and your group a 20% Discount

199.20 Spot + 155.20 Battery = 354.40 total plus shipping to your location...

Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 3, 2004)

Mike,

I'm guessing that this light is more of a flood than spot? Does it have an adjustable beam?

I would be in for one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 3, 2004)

The brochure says spotlight but I would hope it's not a real tight beam. I've asked about it and also asked for some beam shots.

I've also asked how the money would be handled. This may not be a typical group buy but may be available with the discount to us for a short time.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 4, 2004)

Let me know about the beam when you find out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 4, 2004)

The man says it is a tight beam but he does not have pictures.


----------



## Raybo (Dec 4, 2004)

Welllll................count me in for one at $200.


----------



## larryk (Dec 4, 2004)

$ 199.20 seems like a good price for the light, but $ 155.20 for a 4.5 amp battery pack with only a 14 hour trickle charger seems quite expensive.


----------



## Sway (Dec 4, 2004)

Humm.....In the $200.00 range for the light I may be in for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif I do like the lantern style host.

Later
Kelly


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 4, 2004)

Contact:Brent Burzycki [email protected]
CD-RH-HID35W - 249.00
The Battery Pack is:
CD-BP-12 - 194.00

I would give you and your group a 20% Discount

199.20 Spot + 155.20 Battery = 354.40 total plus shipping to your location...

Money Order or PayPal.
Mention Candle power or my name (Mike Painter)

He is willing to sell the light only.

Battery packs do seem expensive and none seem to offer any particular feature for the price. It could be that the low volume and packageing is what drives the cost up.


----------



## bburzycki (Dec 4, 2004)

*Questions Answered...*

I will happily answer any questions about this light... and have one in my possesion - Literature can be downloaded here:

http://havis.com/Literature/Lighting_Literature/CD-RH-NPR-4-04.pdf

And yes to answer your question - the battery packs are higher than the huge battery stores can sell them for - but its all I can offer in this case... It does come in a zip pouch thou..


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

How is this light better or different than a X990 from Acro HID, etc? I want it to be better.


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
How is this light better or different than a X990 from Acro HID, etc? I want it to be better. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Better is always a relative term but I'll give youy a few ideas of why it seems better.
It is just a light. That means that all I have to carry in my hand is a light, not a light and battery. That can make a difference an hour or two into a long night wandering in the woods or holding it up high to light up a scene.
The battery can be around my waist, in a back pack or I might con my partner into carrying it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
I can carry a spare or drag a line from my car if the need arises.
I don't need a special shape battery that plugs into a unique socket or pay $50.00 for a 12 volt adaptor, just 12 volts and, in a pinch, two terminals.

The angled handle that will allow big fat structure gloves is also a big plus.


----------



## bburzycki (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

I have to say I have used it - and it is a pretty slick design....it is made extreamly strong... they say unbreakable - but sadly that is never fully true... it comes with a cig lighter plug that one could easily make an adaptor for with aligator clips to go to 12v...

The spec sheet is pretty good for most of the features..

All I know is run time on the battery is about 1.2 hours...

which is not bad for the size pack... I run it all the time off my ATV for spotting bad guys when i am on patrol and it works great - long distance is good and it also gives a bit of flood - but it is definately more spot than flood....

Also if you find online pricing that is below mine please pass it along... I can more than likely beat it - unless it is private party give away... also why I do not trust ebay..


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

" I run it all the time off my ATV for spotting bad guys"
Years ago a friend chased a car for a while, then the guy bailed out and ran down a steep (and deep) hill. Not wanting to chase him, he followed him for a bit with his spotlight, then got a great idea. He turned the light off. After the noise stopped he turned it back on and the guy picked himself up, gave up, and limped up the hill. All he wanted was for the light to stay on during the trip.


----------



## bburzycki (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

We have Helocopters for that..... and that light always wins the brightness battle...


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Do you have any of those for sale?


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 5, 2004)

I was getting ready to post a link for the light:

http://marineengineparts.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/page216.html

Havis Shields took over Collins Dynamics a few years back, they make some good stuff for public safety use. May have to get me one of these....


----------



## Mike Painter (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Do you have any of those for sale? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Contact:Brent Burzycki [email protected]
CD-RH-HID35W - 249.00
The Battery Pack is:
CD-BP-12 - 194.00

I would give you and your group a 20% Discount

199.20 Spot + 155.20 Battery = 354.40 total plus shipping to your location...

Money Order or PayPal.
Mention Candle power or my name (Mike Painter)

He is willing to sell the light only.


----------



## bburzycki (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Do you have any of those for sale? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Handd me 7 Million Cash - I will get you one NO PROBLEM... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Or were you looking for the HID light - and not the Helo?


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

I would assume the helicopter comes with it? 

Right now I'm HID'd out, but HID lights are very impressive, great run times, great color, nice spots.


----------



## Sway (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Has anybody bought one of these yet? 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## JimH (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Brent,

PM sent.


----------



## bburzycki (Dec 14, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Got it - and replyed


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif YES, finally a 35w HID light I can afford!!! I have a light cannon(with some serious issues) but even that gets blasted away by a Husky 2.25 MCP. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif This I think though will blast that away/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif I would love to get a x990 but being 14 my resources and amount of moola are limited. But now, YAY. i will buy one of these lights ASAP!!! 

C ya,
Baker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

When I buy one of these, the battery pack is out of my price range /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif, but i had two other ideas. I was thinking that i could simply hook it up to a car battery, but it just may get a annoying to lug around a 35lb. car battery all the time. (Will do this if i must) But, my other thought is to hook up 2 6 volt radioshack batteries ( here http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=CTLG&category%5Fname=CTLG%5F009%5F013%5F005%5F000&product%5Fid=23%2D016 ) to save money and my spine. good idea, will it work??? (P.S. srry if that's not how u properly link stuff. how exactly do u?)

C ya,
Baker


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Jump on eBay...I just picked up a 12v 12AH belt battery pack for 58.00. Here are links for few more out there....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48479&item=5148208266&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=383&item=7119782416&rd=1

You could also pick up a battery and charger, and mount it in an old camera bag or something similar.


----------



## larryk (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

If you need something that is quite a bit lighter but less capacity, BaterySpace.com has a 14.8 volt 4 amp (water bottle style) Li-Ion pack for $ 69.99 including a smart charger.

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1311&HS=1


----------



## chasm22 (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*PhillyRube said:*
Jump on eBay...I just picked up a 12v 12AH belt battery pack for 58.00. Here are links for few more out there....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48479&item=5148208266&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=383&item=7119782416&rd=1

You could also pick up a battery and charger, and mount it in an old camera bag or something similar. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here is a battery pack that seems to fit the requirements; Portable power supply It is relatively light, comes with ac/dc chargers and a case. All for under 40 bucks. I'm just not sure if this particular one has enough juice. 
.
chasm22


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Thanx People!! All good ideas but I'm leaning toward the Li-Ion with charger. The only problem was with the other one,as u put it chasm22, it may not have enough juice.

C ya,
Baker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

What do u think of these /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

http://www.cabelas.com/products/Cpod0023384.jsp

But, I'm really looking for a battery with a 12v DC plug already in it like the one chasm22 has shown.

C ya, 
Baker


----------



## markdi (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

the hid spotlight will draw around 3.5 amps (42 watts)
so a 7 amp sla battery will get you about 1 hour 36 minutes runtime - you loose some of the battery's energy to internal resistance of the battery.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

True. But it's more runtime than the battery that comes with it (I think) and that one costs $150!!!!!!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gifYou can get 2 of these batteries and a charger for $40. Thanx for the info. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif But, will this cause any damage to the batteries?

C ya,
Baker


----------



## larryk (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

That would be 3.5 amps at 12 volts. All the 35 watt ballasts I have seen can be run from 9 to 16 volts. I use a 14.4 volt 4 amp NimH pack with no problems. I get just a tad over 1 hour runtime. Larry.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*chasm22 said:*
Here is a battery pack that seems to fit the requirements; Portable power supply It is relatively light, comes with ac/dc chargers and a case. All for under 40 bucks. I'm just not sure if this particular one has enough juice. 
.
chasm22 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one of those, only it's vector branded. It has a 50 watt power inverter strapped to one side...very usefull.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

If only it produced 4 amps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*BakerOnFire90 said:*
If only it produced 4 amps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Who says it won't?


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

??? It says 3. I do want full power from my light. Do u think it would draw that many as it's peak? And for how long?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

It says it's 3 amp hours...that doesn't mean it can't produce more than 3 amps. It would probably be fine with upwards of 20 amps. My Vector 100 watt spotlight draws about 8 amps from it's 3 amp hour battery.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Oh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I have never been a pro at the battery stuff. I know some basics. But , thank you Battery Charger! You have saved me hours of online searching. I owe ya one. All i gotta do now is convince the bosses(AKA parents /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif) to let me buy the the light and battery. I'll keep u updated.

C ya,
Baker


----------



## markdi (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

have a vector vec126bw 2 million cp spotlight with a removable battery pack.

I installed a 35 watt hid ballast and bulb in it.
it is not as bright as my hid thor mod but it is smaller.
the battery pack has 2 - 6 volt 3 amp hour sealed battery's in it.

I had to break the battery pack open and separate the 2 battery's because I needed room in the center of the light for the bulb and ballast.

the 2 - 6 volt battery's are permanently attached to the inside walls of the spotlight.
the ballast is on the outside of the spotlight mounted flush with the back of the case.
looks pretty nice-no exposed wires.

I get 25 minutes continuous runtime at 42 watts power draw
this pack was the best of the 3 I have.
so I am getting about 21 watts out of its 36 watt capacity

I loose 15 watts to internal losses in the battery's

nimh would do a lot better-lower internal cell resistance.
but nimh has the highest self discharge rate

lithium ion even better - low internal self discharge 
highest capacity/volume/weight ratio.

my estimates for 1 hour runtime 12.5 volt packs and most 35 watt hid systems(35 watts to the bulb 42 watts total draw - 7 watts used by ballast to drive bulb)

lead acid 5.5 amp hour

nimh 4.5 amp hour

lion 4.5 amp hour


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Sounds like an easy fun mod. How does it compare to the original power of the incan.? I have a 2.25 Husky that I could try doin the same thing to.

C ya,
Baker


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

http://www.pyramidtechnologies.com/files/38-Xenon-SheetPTI.pdf 

How does Pyramid Technologies come into this? I thought Havis-Shields took over Collins Dynamics. Is this A copy?
Their price is $250.


----------



## markdi (Dec 18, 2004)

I do not have a working 100 watt incan spotlight to compare my hid thor or my hid vector to.

They are both a lot brighter and whiter now.
The thor is brighter and throws farther - bigger reflector and glass lens istead of plastic.
At midnight last night I went to a large local park that is not lit very well I was there for 5 minutes running both lights and 2 cop cars and 3 cops asked me what I was doing ?

I told them that I modded the lights and I was just checking them out - for the first time in a larger darker area than my back yard - playing with them - some one living near to the park called them. They were impressed.
One of them had a magcharger - it was nothing - dim and yellow.

one of them took down my name and phone number.(I lost the post it with his name and number)

he has a 2 million cp vector and he may have me mod it.

I went back to the park with a few tools and I got the focous perfect on both lights.

the thor mod is easy easy easy - any one can do it.

there is a very very good thread on how to do it. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=602248&page=6&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

the 2 million cp vector is a little more work.

the havis sheild light is a great deal at 200 bucks

I like my phillips ballasts and philips 4100k bulbs.

it was fun modding the lights.

the ballasts were designed for car use and they are mounted where they get plenty of air flow so I am sure my lights will be very robust and reliable.


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 18, 2004)

BatteryCharger, 

100 watt SLA cannot perform at the advertised specs. If you get 8 amps out of a 3 amp hour battery, it's low voltage and close to 60% of the rated wattage. That said, it's still stupid bright and a great light. All the Vector, Dorcy, etc,...spots are still great lights. 

The HID mods are regulated and just much brighter than any 100 watt incan (or even the dual beam Vector at 200 watts). But after that, you have to go to aircraft landing lights, 150 watts and up.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
BatteryCharger, 

100 watt SLA cannot perform at the advertised specs. If you get 8 amps out of a 3 amp hour battery, it's low voltage and close to 60% of the rated wattage. That said, it's still stupid bright and a great light. All the Vector, Dorcy, etc,...spots are still great lights. 


[/ QUOTE ]

I forget the exact measurements, but my Vector light draws 8 point something amps from the 3ah battery, and it only drops to around 11.6v. I remember I calculated about 94 watts. Interestingly, the bulb is stamped "75 watts".


----------



## markdi (Dec 18, 2004)

before I modded my vector to hid I put a bigger switch and wiring in it.
the whole circuit drew 74 watts stock - 100 watt bulb
measured after 1 minute on time

after the mod 87 watts with a 7 minute runtime


----------



## cheesehead (Dec 18, 2004)

markdi,

Those were the numbers I was getting, which means the bulb will last 10,000 hours or some ridiculous number like that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif. 

BC, 

If you are using an ampmeter, it may be off by 10-20%. I did the same thing and the numbers weren't very good. SLA's get "repolarized" or something like that when run at high currents (versus a car, where the bulb is run off of the alternator). Eh, I was just disappointed with the numbers I was getting, even though the light was still "stupid bright"-more than any sane human will ever need. 

Um,...er,...well,...um,...is there any chance of a group buy for the Maxabeam? Sorry, I just had to ask /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

cheese


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 18, 2004)

NO chance of a buy here on the Maxabeam /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif. "Stupid bright" is good.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

You have the bad boys, LarryK. Do you think this thing is better than an X990 With wires hanging out? X990 adjustable focus? Me thinks not but would like to see shoot out / beam shots. Also total weight with portable battery and rest of gobbly gook to make it portable. I will stick with my X990 and Ken-Rad PSL 35- NO wires. Be neat to see comparison though.

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

All My Lights 

Some Lights


----------



## larryk (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Hi NikolaTesla, I never saw this light in action so I can not comment on how it compares to the X990. I to like a self contained light also, but for someone that would be luging it around for a while the separate battery pack on your belt or waist might be preferable. Where in IL. are you located ? Larry.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

The idea of a fully contained light appeals to me also. But, I believe larryk is right. It all depends on what you would use it for. If you need it on hiking trips or something where it would be hand-held for a long period of time, I don't think the 6 pound x990 would be the preffered choice. But, a lot of the CPFers use the lights for fun most of the time and that isn't really a factor in that case. The x990 does come with a shoulder strap I think and the spot-flood function is nice though. I would choose the x990 any day over the HS, but it costs $300 more and isn't very tough or waterproof. So, it really is a trade off. Maybe someone with more skill than I can mod a battery pack onto the light itself? If that were possible, I believe the HS may win in popularity. Just a thought.

C ya,
Baker


----------



## Raybo (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Well Baker..........I just E-mailed Brent to purchase one of these, hopefully he will return with a responce and I can get one of these lights.
I'm chomping at the bit for one.

I'll keep you informed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## Sway (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Guys don't forget about Kevin at batterystation he has the 7Ah PowerSonic SLA's for $17.00 then pick up an inexpensive tote or video camera bag with a shoulder strap at Wally World and your all set to go blasting the darkness away /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Kelly /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

[ QUOTE ]
*BakerOnFire90 said:*
The idea of a fully contained light appeals to me also. But, I believe larryk is right. It all depends on what you would use it for. If you need it on hiking trips or something where it would be hand-held for a long period of time, I don't think the 6 pound x990 would be the preffered choice. But, a lot of the CPFers use the lights for fun most of the time and that isn't really a factor in that case. The x990 does come with a shoulder strap I think and the spot-flood function is nice though. I would choose the x990 any day over the HS, but it costs $300 more and isn't very tough or waterproof.


[/ QUOTE ]

The X990 is kind of heavy, but it's also very well balanced. Carrying it for a long time isn't bad at all. As I mentioned in another thread, you can also use a seperate battery pack if you like. 

Nothing against this light, but for the money I'd rather just mod my own...


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Good point battery charger. For the price of the x990, you could buy 2 thors, d2s-d2r bulbs, and ballasts to mod both thors to HID for around the same price. Plus you would have 2 100w bulbs laying around afterword for anything else you'd want to do. Not a bad idea, but I'm not really a fan of the way the beam pattern looked on all of the modded thors I have seen.

Brent, I'm glad someone shelled out for the light; I've been waiting to see its performance before I purchase one.

Anyway, battery charger, do you think its possible to get more x990's for $300?, I would have to take that offer. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## markdi (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

the beam pattern on my hid modded thor is great
my black thor's reflector has a smoother rounder beam pattern than my orange thor.(compared while both lights still had their h4 bulbs)

my vector hid mod weighs 4 pounds(2 pounds less than a x990)and should loose weight when I swap the internal 3 amp sla battery for a 12.5 volt 4.5 amp nimh pack.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

The one I saw must not have been focused correctly. After I get the HS I will try a thor mod.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Questions Answered...*

Deleted. Sorry, should have looked in group buys.


----------

